# Form Check - Squat



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi People,

I really need some critique on my my squat form.

I have been training for about 2 years and really want to get the form nailed.

bit of stats about me:

Height: 6ft 2,1/2 in

Weight: 15 stone 4

bodyfat: 16%?

In the video I'm only using a 100kg but my current max is 160kg. I know that I have got a bit of a butt wink going on at the bottom but would like some other advice if needed.






thanks for your help in advance

BF


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hip flexors are tight mate, sign of that is when your going low the knees go in front on the toes. Stretch the flexors out, if your calves are tight stretch them also. Youl probably notice that once you do that and fully warm them up, your knees will stay inline with the toes 

Also, not picking holes at all mate as a one rep max of 160kg is ace, but might be an idea to good off that weight until your form is bang on, don't want to wreck your joints


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Hip flexors are tight mate, sign of that is when your going low the knees go in front on the toes. Stretch the flexors out, if your calves are tight stretch them also. Youl probably notice that once you do that and fully warm them up, your knees will stay inline with the toes
> 
> Also, not picking holes at all mate as a one rep max of 160kg is ace, but might be an idea to good off that weight until your form is bang on, don't want to wreck your joints


thanks for the response. I will back off the weight and focus on form for the next couple of weeks

To be honest I have been neglecting my warm ups and stretches so I will concentrate on them. do you know of any stretches I can do for hip flexors?

cheers


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sure thing mate, can't remember if its in this video but a good one is to lie on a table with your legs off the edge. Being on knee upto your chest and get a friend to hold the other leg down, try and lift the leg upto your chest against the resistance your friend is putting on. Fantastic stretch 






I wouldn't mind a one rep max of 160kg, that's good going buddy, well in


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's some more options for stretches http://www.livestrong.com/stretches-for-hip-flexors/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tight hip flexors :confused1: if anything the ankles look tight and some heeled lifting shoes would help .

looks decent to me cant see if knees cave in but only two things i can spot wrong and its not really wrong but you should slow the neg down a little and take them fcuking stupid gloves off .

well done .


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> tight hip flexors :confused1: if anything the ankles look tight and some heeled lifting shoes would help .
> 
> looks decent to me cant see if knees cave in but only two things i can spot wrong and its not really wrong but you should slow the neg down a little and take them fcuking stupid gloves off .
> 
> well done .


Thanks for the input i think i need to stretch out a bit more before lifting. Im only doing a couple of leg swings then diving straight in!

And your right the gloves are completely bent, their gone!!

How much is a pair of healed shoes? can I be a cheap skate and stick a couple of 1.25kg weight under my heels or should I just ask Santa?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigFelch said:


> Thanks for the input i think i need to stretch out a bit more before lifting. Im only doing a couple of leg swings then diving straight in!
> 
> And your right the gloves are completely bent, their gone!!
> 
> ...


strengthshop sell a pair of heels (lokis) for 20 quid i think you could use 1.25 biscuits but shoes are better .

i rate the dynamic stretches dozza does in his blood and guts leg trainer i add in some hip flexor stretches like the video above .

now if its really cold in your gym and they are woolly gloves then fair enough but you got shorts on and i bet you wear golds gym gloves :lol:


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> strengthshop sell a pair of heels (lokis) for 20 quid i think you could use 1.25 biscuits but shoes are better .
> 
> i rate the dynamic stretches dozza does in his blood and guts leg trainer i add in some hip flexor stretches like the video above .
> 
> now if its really cold in your gym and they are woolly gloves then fair enough but you got shorts on and i bet you wear golds gym gloves :lol:


Golds gym gloves?? I'm not a millionaire! :lol: They are are from Powerhouse fitness at Charing X.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigFelch said:


> Golds gym gloves?? I'm not a millionaire! :lol: They are are from Powerhouse fitness at Charing X.


haha , you blowing kisses at me :blink:


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha , you blowing kisses at me :blink:


haha, No! Charing Cross, London!

Xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> tight hip flexors :confused1: if anything the ankles look tight and some heeled lifting shoes would help .
> 
> looks decent to me cant see if knees cave in but only two things i can spot wrong and its not really wrong but you should slow the neg down a little and take them fcuking stupid gloves off .
> 
> well done .


Heeled lifting shoes? Seriously! Jesus Christ mate that's just as bad as guys who wear weight lifting belts so they can press that extra 10kg! When using correct form there is no need for any bit of kit.

If your form is off and you need to raise your heels, you need to fix the issue before putting weight on. That's bloody stupid. Fix the problem, don't look for lazy ways to get round it.

Oh Dear oh dear!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Heeled lifting shoes? Seriously! Jesus Christ mate that's just as bad as guys who wear weight lifting belts so they can press that extra 10kg! When using correct form there is no need for any bit of kit.
> 
> If your form is off and you need to raise your heels, you need to fix the issue before putting weight on. That's bloody stupid. Fix the problem, don't look for lazy ways to get round it.
> 
> Oh Dear oh dear!!


tell that to an olympic lifter 

although i guess your right considering to cant squat 160 :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> tell that to an olympic lifter
> 
> although i guess your right considering to cant squat 160 :lol:


Avoiding the actual issue with snide remarks on lifts, very good mate.

But if you want to b1tch, you carry on with you big lifts, and il carry on having far less body fat x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Avoiding the actual issue with snide remarks on lifts, very good mate.
> 
> But if you want to b1tch, you carry on with you big lifts, and il carry on having far less body fat x


and what is the actual issue other than you not having a clue what your talking about ?

as for bodyfat who cares im still not a skinny little weak bitch like yourself x x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.

You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet

OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

WTF has bodyfat got to do with squatting?

Every Olympic lifter since the dawn of time has used these shoes...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.
> 
> You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet
> 
> OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.


theres nothing wrong with his form .

oly shoes aid oly style squats which is what the op is doing .

having flat footed stance is best for power squats lol


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Mingster said:


> WTF has bodyfat got to do with squatting?
> 
> Every Olympic lifter since the dawn of time has used these shoes...


Mingster I would appreciate your input on my form too? Cheers


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Facepalm...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigFelch said:


> Mingster I would appreciate your input on my form too? Cheers


Well, I can't watch your video properly as my broadband signal is sh1te today, but from what I can see your form looks pretty good. You maintain a good upright posture throughout the lift which is very important. You could do with sitting back a little further during the negative portion of the lift. The lifting shoes mentioned would help with this, but so would a period of box/bench squatting which would give you the confidence and security to sit back that bit further during the negative portion of the lift.

Nice to see someone using an Olympic squatting technique tbh. Much better for you than the powerlifting style and, although allowing for less weight to be used, they will give you greater muscle stimulation.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well, I can't watch your video properly as my broadband signal is sh1te today, but from what I can see your form looks pretty good. You maintain a good upright posture throughout the lift which is very important. You could do with sitting back a little further during the negative portion of the lift. The lifting shoes mentioned would help with this, but so would a period of box/bench squatting which would give you the confidence and security to sit back that bit further during the negative portion of the lift.
> 
> Nice to see someone using an Olympic squatting technique tbh. Much better for you than the powerlifting style and, although allowing for less weight to be used, they will give you greater muscle stimulation.


Brilliant thanks very much!

How high would I set box if I was to do box squats?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

with box squats is there not a danger of pressure on the spine at the lowest point? Not a criticism - just a genuine question, Iv'e always wondered. (sorry to hijack your thread OP)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigFelch said:


> Brilliant thanks very much!
> 
> How high would I set box if I was to do box squats?


I straddle my weigh bench when I do them, but a box/bench height of around 17 inches will usually take you to parallel or thereabouts.

Edit: Chilli. If you lower yourself slowly and don't take the tension off your thighs until you are seated you won't have any problems with this. I've been box squatting since a slipped disc 3/4 months ago and have not had any problems. It's leaning forward when lifting that usually causes any issues.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Regarding the box squats... we have a pretty low box that we just build up with a 15kg plate or two. I only need one plate to take me just past parallel. Just sit side on from a mirror to check.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Regarding the box squats... we have a pretty low box that we just build up with a 15kg plate or two. I only need one plate to take me just past parallel. Just sit side on from a mirror to check.


Cheers, I think my gym has something I can use.

When you sit back how long do you pause on the box or do you tap and go?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Lads ive always heard 'dont bring knees over your toes in a squat'

But noone pulled up the op even though hes coming quite a bit out past his toes?

This isnt me saying he's wrong at all, just wondering if most of you do similar?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BigFelch said:


> Cheers, I think my gym has something I can use.
> 
> When you sit back how long do you pause on the box or do you tap and go?


No. I pause completely for a count of two whilst sitting on the bench.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> Lads ive always heard 'dont bring knees over your toes in a squat'
> 
> But noone pulled up the op even though hes coming quite a bit out past his toes?
> 
> This isnt me saying he's wrong at all, just wondering if most of you do similar?


It's best to keep your knees above your toes. If the OP sits back a little further when he squats this will take care of itself.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

golfgttdi said:


> Lads ive always heard 'dont bring knees over your toes in a squat'
> 
> But noone pulled up the op even though hes coming quite a bit out past his toes?
> 
> This isnt me saying he's wrong at all, just wondering if most of you do similar?


It's ok if knees go over the toes a bit.

OP the best ever advice you can have is to try and see what works for YOU and what feels comfortable.

Unless you are competing in a certain sport.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

according to super g you need to have a low bodyfat % to know how to squat , guess mine dont count coz im a fat cnut .


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> It's ok if knees go over the toes a bit.
> 
> OP the best ever advice you can have is to try and see what works for YOU and what feels comfortable.
> 
> Unless you are competing in a certain sport.


It feels comfortable at the moment but as suggested I need to sit back more.

I'm doing it purely for strength and rugby!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Super_G said:


> The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.
> 
> You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet
> 
> OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.


Is this chap for real lmao?

Well I have less bf than you, bigger legs and squat considerably more.

I wear healed squat shoes, best thing I ever did.

Improved my form, Rom and in turn the weights went up.

Have you even tried squatting in squat shoes, yeah didn't think so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

BigFelch said:


> It feels comfortable at the moment but as suggested I need to sit back more.
> 
> I'm doing it purely for strength and rugby!


I think as ewen said, slow it down more an in turn you'll have more control and would find it easier to sit back.

If you bought a pair of squat shoes for 20 quid you'd soon discover its the best 20 notes you've spent in your life. Imo anyway.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> according to super g you need to have a low bodyfat % to know how to squat , guess mine dont count coz im a fat cnut .


When did I say you need low body fat to squat? I don't see that anywhere and none if my posts have been edited!!

You think your right because you lift heavy and I'm wrong due to my size, body fat jibe was because you are a fat Cnut and I am not. Different goals doesn't mean better or less knowledge.

Learn to read pals


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> When did I say you need low body fat to squat? I don't see that anywhere and none if my posts have been edited!!
> 
> You think your right because you lift heavy and I'm wrong due to my size, body fat jibe was because you are a fat Cnut and I am not. Different goals doesn't mean better or less knowledge.
> 
> Learn to read pals


 :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Lads ive always heard 'dont bring knees over your toes in a squat'
> 
> But noone pulled up the op even though hes coming quite a bit out past his toes?
> 
> This isnt me saying he's wrong at all, just wondering if most of you do similar?


I said this mate, and the know alls have decided to ignore the issue, fix it with heels and claim it to be perfect form. Overall the OP doesn't have bad form on the squat at all, good depth! But with the knees over the toes and the slight imbalance at the lowest point of the squat (tight flexors) adding more weight is risking injury.

Box squats but from mingster is good gen though

I give up now, apparently size is knowledge.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> :lol:


[email protected]@rd, I bit the bait didn't it.. #gonefishing


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I think as ewen said, slow it down more an in turn you'll have more control and would find it easier to sit back.
> 
> If you bought a pair of squat shoes for 20 quid you'd soon discover its the best 20 notes you've spent in your life. Imo anyway.


Already got my missus to get them for me for xmas! She said they are they are the ugliest shoes she has ever seen!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I said this mate, and the know alls have decided to ignore the issue, fix it with heels and claim it to be perfect form. Overall the OP doesn't have bad form on the squat at all, good depth! But with the knees over the toes and the slight imbalance at the lowest point of the squat (tight flexors) adding more weight is risking injury.
> 
> Box squats but from mingster is good gen though
> 
> I give up now, apparently size is knowledge.


knees can track over toes on an oly squat though lol

its not good on power squats as the lower leg should be vertical .

but then with all your qualifications you would know this 

besides to be able to squat double what you can you do need to know how to squat :w00t:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

op form looks decent, alot better than most, video a heavier set and then you,ll see if you have problems, its alot easier to keep form with lighter weight. if you watch your self squat 150kg i think you,ll see a total differnt squat to your 1ookg squat


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> knees can track over toes on an oly squat though lol
> 
> its not good on power squats as the lower leg should be vertical .
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> op form looks decent, alot better than most, video a heavier set and then you,ll see if you have problems, its alot easier to keep form with lighter weight. if you watch your self squat 150kg i think you,ll see a total differnt squat to your 1ookg squat


I will get one up this week with a heavier weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Yawn







i know school is boring but you should stay awake


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Look, a belly just like yours :lol:

Only kidding Ewen, I'm certain your knowledge of fantastic form tips and library of YouTube links make you right every time you post on UKM. Us skinny weak smaller lads should just leave you to it, enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

OP can I ask you a very important question here - what is your primary squatting goal? Are you working on explosive power? Max strength? Max development etc?

This will have a bearing on what advice can be given.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> OP can I ask you a very important question here - what is your primary squatting goal? Are you working on explosive power? Max strength? Max development etc?
> 
> This will have a bearing on what advice can be given.


Primarly strength & development, I want to get my lifts up but obviously I would like a balanced physique if that's possible??!

cheers


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thred just watched the video.

All in all it's solid mate. There are a few things I will ask/mention;

1. Do your knees busckle a bit? It's very hard to tell from the angle.

2. How about posting another video with a heavier weight, you're obviously well within your comfort zone & it's much easier to keep your form with a lighter weight. It's usually when you start to struggle you can see flaws that wouldn't raise there head when your working with your comfort zone.

3. Why did you walk all the way out or the rack? Was it just for the camera or is this something you've always done?


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> I haven't read the whole thred just watched the video.
> 
> All in all it's solid mate. There are a few things I will ask/mention;
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.

I dont usually walk as far back but I wanted to make sure the camera had a clearview.

in regards to my knees they are pretty sturdy and don't usually buckle but I think I really need to get a vid with a heavier weight like you said. I will get something up Friday morning after my session


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Super_G said:


> The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.
> 
> You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet
> 
> OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.


Form doesnt help to increase weight lifted? Well thats not true you only have to look at the strongest guys to see nearly all have great form. And with a marrow stanve squat a heeled shoe will be superior to a flat sole in general so I'd say thats a good bit of advice to the OP.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, .


I have seen some 'personal trainers' that are completely clueless qualifications mean nothing.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you look like you are getting into position and then descending....i was always taught that you must break at the hips first as if you were starting a good morning, and then start the descent.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Form doesnt help to increase weight lifted?.


Now where did I say that?? Read it again without being to keen to bash....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I have seen some 'personal trainers' that are completely clueless qualifications mean nothing.


Don't think iv stated I'm a personal trainer either numbnuts

Guys seriously, read what's been said before posting quotes at me. It's boring now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. *Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.*
> 
> You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet
> 
> OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.





Super_G said:


> *Now where did I say that?? Read it again *without being to keen to bash....


maybe you need to read the bits in bold super G .


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> maybe you need to read the bits in bold super G .


Do you just sit on your fat @rse logged into this? This is the last reply to you fatboy, read the whole ****ing post. It's blatantly obvious I'm saying genetics etc have a large say in what weight you lift but not in the form you use. A guy of 70kg might not be able to lift 150kg but he is perfectly capable to use correct form for example.

Do some cardio aswell, look like you could do with it.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Super_G said:


> Look, a belly just like yours :lol:
> 
> Only kidding Ewen, I'm certain your knowledge of fantastic form tips and library of YouTube links make you right every time you post on UKM. Us skinny weak smaller lads should just leave you to it, enjoy the rest of your day


Pressing the belly out on the squat more-so when wearing a belt acts as a brace and keeps the body tight during the lift, which is paramount to a good heavy squat.

To the OP;

I like to grip the bar as tight as possible as im getting the bar onto my traps, it helps tighten all your body if u try it, the rest of your body goes nice and tight and locked.

I like wide stance and imagine sitting down literally by sticking your **** out and head up and chest out, as you power back up try keeping head right up and driving shoulders back into the bar, the theory is when you do this your body follows and lifts out of the hole.

You have nice depth but my guess is as the weights become heavier your form will go downhill like mentioned above, that's when you need to take on board the extra tips.

Look up Dave Tate or Mark Bell on youtube to continually get tips and idea's.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Do you just sit on your fat @rse logged into this? This is the last reply to you fatboy, read the whole ****ing post. It's blatantly obvious I'm saying genetics etc have a large say in what weight you lift but not in the form you use. A guy of 70kg might not be able to lift 150kg but he is perfectly capable to use correct form for example.
> 
> Do some cardio aswell, look like you could do with it.


So you resort to insults when your proved wrong .

You read the whole post you state form is very important then state its nothing to do with moving heavy weight , what planet are you on ?

Regardless of bodyweight solid form will help move more weight .

Let's have a look at your qualifications then .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

yeh unfortunately form is very important on squat, why am **** at it lol


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

nothing looks tight... heels will most likley resolve the knees goin out over ur toes... next time put cam at about hip height to get a better perspective of your squat plus also do a view from the front to see how your knees travel. not to bad anyway


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I have seen some 'personal trainers' that are completely clueless qualifications mean nothing.


too true lol. even i have done the nvq level 2, which allows you to work in the gym etc..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> Don't think iv stated I'm a personal trainer either numbnuts
> 
> Guys seriously, read what's been said before posting quotes at me. It's boring now


yes but the personal trainers also have qualifications and most of them suck. Again qualifications mean jack sh*t.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> too true lol. even i have done the nvq level 2, which allows you to work in the gym etc..


Did they teach you that using a belt was wrong aswell? :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Did they teach you that using a belt was wrong aswell? :lol:


no but the bellend who does the course was all against the fact i did arch back bench. ****** lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Super_G said:


> The issue being, the OP is asking for advice on his form, which is the most important part of lifting, the amount of weight doesn't matter. Genetics, health, size and weight all have a large day in what weight you can lift, but not the form.
> 
> You are giving sh1te and lazy advice, idiotic ways round poor form. Might work for you, clearly thinking you know what your talking about when you don't. The qualifications I have will say that I have an idea what I'm talking about, the weights you lift don't. Next youl be telling him to take off his socks and chalk his feet
> 
> OP, concentrate on your form mate, don't take shortcuts as they lead to injuries and possible issues later in life with your joints.


Qualifications don't mean much when you're lifting heavy iron. It's all about intensity!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> yes but the personal trainers also have qualifications and most of them suck. Again qualifications mean jack sh*t.


Can't disagree with that mate. I think it costs about £300 for a level 2 which is retard proof with regards to passing. Cheapest iv seen the level 3 is about £2k aswell. Places such as David Lloyd and dw fitness are filled with personal trainers who paid for their qualifications, in house training with a job at the end, not a bad wee number for them and the companies who are only too happy to have employees who owe them money.

The guys iv met and spoken to here that have done it via uni seem to have a bit more about them.(apologies for taking the convo away from squats)


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

As requested I have created another video (without gloves) at a higher weight - 140kg x 3

I tried sticking some 1.25kg biscuits under my heels which seem to help a bit.

Please let me know what you think of my form now. Cheers


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

impatient bump


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigFelch said:


> As requested I have created another video (without gloves) at a higher weight - 140kg x 3
> 
> I tried sticking some 1.25kg biscuits under my heels which seem to help a bit.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my form now. Cheers


didnt think you would go for another after how slow the 2nd was lol well done though .

i think @Super_G can teach us a thing or 2 here .


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> didnt think you would go for another after how slow the 2nd was lol well done though .
> 
> i think @Super_G can teach us a thing or 2 here .


I know the 2nd rep was so slow! I need another 2 reps on that weight on Monday so better start stuffing my face this weekend!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It certainly seems that you are favouring an Olympic style squatting style.

This is great for athletes and explosive training. It will also assist with developing the quadriceps rather well.

You may also want to think about a more power based squat, love the bar down your back so it sits between the upper traps and rear delts (there will be more forward lean).

Place feet slightly wider than shoulder width apart, transfer majority of weight to your heels and the outside of your foot.

Keeping your back tight push the hips backwards and the knees out, don't sit down just keep sitting backward.

On the ascent ensure you push your hips forward and don't take the weight on your back, keep the knees pushed out.

This style of squatting will allow you to move much bigger weights and it will engage the glutes, hamstrings, adductors and abductors more than an Olympic squat. This is a great way to build leg thickness and will suit a flat foot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> It certainly seems that you are favouring an Olympic style squatting style.
> 
> This is great for athletes and explosive training. It will also assist with developing the quadriceps rather well.
> 
> ...


matt dont you do periods of oly and power squatting ?


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> It certainly seems that you are favouring an Olympic style squatting style.
> 
> This is great for athletes and explosive training. It will also assist with developing the quadriceps rather well.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks. I think I am going to try some box squats which will help me with the sitting back?

So am I currently neglecting my hamstrings with Oly Squats?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> matt dont you do periods of oly and power squatting ?


Yes, I will always keep either a front squat or Olympic squat in my training and periodically run Power Squat mesocycles.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Yes, I will always keep either a front squat or Olympic squat in my training and periodically run Power Squat mesocycles.


that leads me onto my next question , would you think running power squats and fronties together then swapping power for oly and having fronties still in meso`s be a good combo ?

lol fcuked up i meant , power/fronts power/oly cycles .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BigFelch said:


> Brilliant thanks. I think I am going to try some box squats which will help me with the sitting back?
> 
> So am I currently neglecting my hamstrings with Oly Squats?


Squat to a box, but don't box squat initially when people do this first off they develop bad falling backward habits because of the box being there.

Yes to an extent you are, Olympic weightlifters perform a huge amount of clean and snatch movements which massively engage the posterior chain - coupled with the oly squat and front squat/clean recovery they have such superior leg development to most athletes.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> that leads me onto my next question , would you think running power squats and fronties together then swapping power for oly and having fronties still in meso`s be a good combo ?
> 
> lol fcuked up i meant , power/fronts power/oly cycles .


I think with strongman training you need to be aware of the other activities. If for example you are also running log training the clean will use a huge amount of hammies - so I would favour Oly and Front squats at this time.

If I was running some sort of lower back development working on an 18inch pull etc I would probably include a power squat and front squat

I always keep fronties in my routine for stone lifting, cleans and so on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I think with strongman training you need to be aware of the other activities. If for example you are also running log training the clean will use a huge amount of hammies - so I would favour Oly and Front squats at this time.
> 
> If I was running some sort of lower back development working on an 18inch pull etc I would probably include a power squat and front squat
> 
> I always keep fronties in my routine for stone lifting, cleans and so on.


yeah im thinking of running something similar to what your saying rather than trying to bring 4 lifts up at the same time and just focus on 2 then maintain while increasing the other 2 , if that makes sense lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I see 'shortcut' hs quoted me but I'm not raising to his clueless bait.

OP here's a link from a few weeks ago, doesn't look like the lazy gang managed to give sh1t advice there.

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/203058-why-cant-i-get-depth-my-squats.html#post3686202

If you find squatting with raised heels easier then youl no doubt have tight calfs and ankles. If there's a slight imbalance as you say when your at the deepest point in the squat it's caused by tight flexors. Not bad form or anything like that. Stretches will help but mabye give the foam roller a go if you feel you could benefit from it (painful but awesome)

Can't be @rsed with anymore snide remarks from the bellend that's giving you very poor advice. Olympic squats are different but the form needed isn't.

Anyway last post on here, hope your training goes well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Super_G said:


> I see 'shortcut' hs quoted me but I'm not raising to his clueless bait.
> 
> OP here's a link from a few weeks ago, doesn't look like the lazy gang managed to give sh1t advice there.
> 
> ...


wtf is your problem throwing insults around , you throw your teddy out the pram because of what ? the op squats more than you do so why should he listen to anything you say ?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

BigFelch said:


> As requested I have created another video (without gloves) at a higher weight - 140kg x 3
> 
> I tried sticking some 1.25kg biscuits under my heels which seem to help a bit.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of my form now. Cheers


There's no 2 ways about it, your form is good.

It looked like you were getting forward with the plates under your heels. I would question whether you'd be better off squatting to parralel without them while you work on flexibility issues to cure the butt wink, lets be honest though your butt wink isn't too bad, I would imagine you could cure it quite quickly.

You were the one performing them though & if they felt better then great, I can only give advice on the 20 seconds or so from one angle. I'm not the one under the bar.

I know there's a conversation about low bar squatting & hamstring & glute activation, I haven't read all the posts just the odd one or 2 so forgive me if I repeat anything. Low bar squatting would be an option, however if it's just hamstring/glute work you're thinking of you could just simply continue high bar squatting & supplement your routine with hamstring & glute work.

If your goal is simply to squat more though then in my opinion it would be worth putting some time in with the low bar.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> There's no 2 ways about it, your form is good.
> 
> It looked like you were getting forward with the plates under your heels. I would question whether you'd be better off squatting to parralel without them while you work on flexibility issues to cure the butt wink, lets be honest though your butt wink isn't too bad, I would imagine you could cure it quite quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response.

I am going to finish my 12 week madcow cycle doing Oly Squats then move onto a low bar power squat for another 12 weeks!


----------

